# Loud obnoxious ringtones



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

My wife keeps complaining that I never answer my phone. Usually because I can't hear the ringer turned all the way up. I don't really want to install Volume +. I had it and it was hit and miss. So what other solutions have you found or what ringer and notification are you using?

I currently am using the Doctor Who theme off Zedge but it's not loud enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I use "bell phone" because it just sounds like an annoying ring from a regular phone.... does a wonderful job of getting my attention


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You can make a ringtone yourself. Grab whatever you want, open it in Audacity (Windows) and increase the gain until it's loud enough for you. I have to do the opposite when I make ringtones for my mother because her dumbphone speaker blows everything out.


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

Grab the tony soprano tone off zedge. Its very loud and its tony sopranos ringtone. Doesn't get much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP Build 25 with Franco kernel 16.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

The quite ringer is a pain occasionally but good execuse to not awnser if I don't want to. What I missed your call ...000oooopps


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input all. I wish DSP Manager had the ability to boost native volume but unless I'm missing something I don't see anything in the settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Volume+ on setting 8

https://market.andro...droid.lvh&hl=en

The audacity trick is also a great one. I don't recommend that because then I troubleshoot that next


----------



## Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

You could use ringtone maker from the market to either make your own tone or a copy of a preset tone. It has a recording level feature. That's what I did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm using the Imperial March

Volume+ (donate version) is free on dev's site. Try the donate and see if it works better and buy it if you like it.
I make all my own ringtones,... so just buy a song and spice it with audocity.

BTW: I love the Doctor who theme


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Pyxis at full volume. If you can't hear it your deaf.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I use Intergalactic by The Beastie Boys at full volume. Created myself using Ringtone Maker from Big Bang. If I ever miss a call, its intentional.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I use Intergalactic by The Beastie Boys at full volume. Created myself using Ringtone Maker from Big Bang. If I ever miss a call, its intentional.


Ha Ha! My notification is "Intergalactic" by the Beastie Boys I made all by myself with ringtone maker. Ringtone is genuine Godzilla scream. Gets everybody's attention. I used to have "Hey where da white women at?" from "Blazing Saddles"


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

i use the opening riff from "doin' time" by sublime, there is a bell sound built in and it works well. just get a loud MP3 of whatever ringtone you wanna use, and it'll be loud. or use volume+: you have to follow the directions where it tells you to set the equalizer setting a certain way and then use the volume up button to lock in the settings. it's all explained in the opening dialogue, though people think they can skip doing it exactly. then again, i am also using the paid version. but it's consistent.


----------

